# Weird radio issue.



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Rogue_Reaper said:


> I have a 2016.5 Cruze RS Premier with just under 45k miles. everything has worked well until this morning. I left for work hooking my iPhone to the stereo as usual and listening to a podcast. About 5 min into my commute I stopped for fuel. when I started the car back up the screen was black except for the warning screen. no video, no audio, no reverse camera. I shut the car off opened and closed the door and then restarted the car, same issue. drove to work in silence.
> 
> After work I went out to the car and the display did not light up as I entered. the radio is black for the most part but will light up randomly. the steering wheel controls would let me o through radio presets and the steering wheelvolume control worked. I let work with the screen black and occasionally showing the warning notice with the ok or language option. about 5 min in to my commute the sound went off and the radio, screen, and radio control buttons on the dash and steering wheel stopped working. another quiet commute.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it sounds like your radio head unit has died. This has happened to more people than I would think unfortunately. You will need a replacement for it to work again as it is not something that can be repaired from what we've seen on this site. Sorry for the bad news. If you're lucky, you may get GM to help some due to it being a known issue on a lot of these Cruzes.


----------



## Rogue_Reaper (Jun 28, 2018)

Thank you for the reply,

I was afraid this was the case. I may have to try to find a salvage unit. My dealer was not willing to help in any way but wanted me to come in so they could charge me to tell me what we already know. I might check other dealers.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Just know if you get one from a salvage yard you'll still need to go to the dealer (or a good independant shop that has the tools) to get it programmed to the car so it actually works.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

WillL84 said:


> Just know if you get one from a salvage yard you'll still need to go to the dealer (or a good independant shop that has the tools) to get it programmed to the car so it actually works.


I know on the Gen1 it can be reprogrammed if your handing and with a <$10 part from eBay. Not sure how it works on the Gen2.


----------



## Rogue_Reaper (Jun 28, 2018)

So, I have taken the time to pull the display unit. I am getting constant power and ground from the plug containing red black and a couple grey wires. If I leave the USB plug out the radio doesnt even try to work but with it plugged in I get the same results as has been the norm ( as in OP).

I am concerned if there is a module other than the display that may be bad or if the Blur (in my case) USB cable may be bad.

I am going to call around tomorrow to see what shops may charge to "marry" a replacement to the vehicle. My OEM Chevy parts suppler would not sell me a display unit because the part number comes back flagged as water theft or fire loss replacement. Something about the dealer needs to hook up to some system or another to order the part and the part is on indefinite backorder.

Once I find out the Price to program I will probably pull the trigger on a dismantlement part.

Any other advice from the great people here or anyone done this? 

Also, are there any viable aftermarket options?

Thanks!!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Rogue_Reaper said:


> My OEM Chevy parts suppler would not sell me a display unit because the part number comes back flagged as water theft or fire loss replacement


That is Wild!


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It sounds like your HMI(human machine interface) module is bad. This is the "other module" you suspected you have.

Check the 7.5amp fuse34 in the dash fuse block. 

The HMI module is mounted vertically with the connectors pointing down, behind the glovebox near the a-pillar. You can try disconnecting it, and reconnecting. If you have access to or feel like buying some GM 12377900 you should treat any connectors you undo and reconnect with it. It's about. $15 and will last a long time, it's great at solving electrical connection issues. I use it every time I disconnect and reconnect a suspected or known problem connection.

HMI module replacement requires the moduoe to be reporgrammed, either by a shop or some vendors who offer the service. Price varies wildy, from $75 up to over $500.


----------



## Jaspitler68 (Mar 21, 2020)

Ive been going thru hell trying to get my radio fixed. Started with the screen going blank and then come back on like it was restarting. Then the bluetooth and the USB/Aux plug ins quit working. Now nothing works. I've been thru 3 donor radios all from 2016.5 Cruzes, all with the same part number. Each time i take it to get unlocked from the dealership i get no they cant unlock it and 3 different reason. This last time they tried to reprogram it and still couldnt get it to work, but still charged me $229. And know im being told that another radio from another cruze will not work at all. And that I'll have to buy a new one for $650-$700 plus a $100 to reprogram it to my car. 

This last radio I took apart along with my old radio. I swapped the screens and put the new screen with the old back part and it didnt work (the screen didnt come on). So then I took the old screen with new back part and it come on, MyLink started then the locked screen come on. And my Plugins started working. Thinking this would fix it they still couldnt get unlocked. I had the parts department cross match the VIN# of the donor car and mine and they said it would work, But no it didnt. I hope you have better luck then I did with a salvaged radio. If you go with a brand new one, check around with GM parts dealers online and get the best deal.





42456915 - Genuine GM Radio Asm-Receiver & Control Eccn=5A992


GMPartsGiant.com offers the best deal for genuine GM parts, 42456915. Radio Asm-Receiver & Control Eccn=5A992 for $478.25. All parts are backed by the GM's warranty.



www.gmpartsgiant.com









2016 Chevrolet Radio 42505020 | GMPartsDirect.com


2016 Chevrolet part # 42505020 - Radio




www.gmpartsdirect.com




These were the cheapest I could find. If I hadn't had to pay that $229 I was gonna have them order me one of these but Im not now. 

So I hope you get it working, if you go with a salvaged radio and you get it to work, please let me know how you did it.


----------

